# Leesville Sunday



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful day, little windy but managed 3 LM one keeper. Water was pretty clear for all the rain we had. Water temp was 52' and 54' in sun soaked bay. 
Nice new launch ramp. Thanks MWD, will be great when all finished up. Will be messy until done.


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

Did you hook and Muskie or have any follows while bass fishing? I Muskie fish at leesville and trying to wait for optimum timing and conditions to make the first trip down there.


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

No Muskie follows....yeah!!!


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Walked the dam fishing for Saugeyes 2 weeks ago and had a nice musky on (cut off) and a few followers. Big Joshy swim bait.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Any good on the saugs? Don't see many people fishing them there


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

No, never caught any eyes.


----------

